# Thanks To Everyone At PCD



## copyace (May 31, 2008)

Had a terrific time on Thursday the 28th picking up my new X3 -- Donnie, Jonathan, Willie and the rest of the team were all great, and it was definitely my best experience ever picking up a new car. And the orientation session with the car is superb; this was my 2nd X3 (had a 2004 before this) and I found out a couple of things from Willie that my dealer had never mentioned and that I never picked up on from reading the manual.
>>Brent in Chicago


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post!

Glad you had a great time and was able to learn a few things :thumbup: Enjoy the new BMW!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

We really enjoyed having you here. It was a fun day!

donnie isley


----------

